# M50 cranckshaft: Weak???



## Andrew_BR (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi guys.

Very well, I'm going to turbocharge my ol'bimmer. It's an german 95 325i.:thumbup:

I was talking to a guy on my speedway that used to have those M50 engines in a racing prototype and when I told him I was going turbo, he looked at me and sad: "Very nice choice, but use an external oil pump".

Short history, he told me that the 325 has a weak cranckshaft.... is it true?

Other question just to be sure, are the pistons and rods forged or not?

Thanks guys.


----------

